# Fallout New Vegas.



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Anyone else being playing this. 

Apart from all the bloody glitches. I thinks its a great game and i really am addicted to playing it.


----------



## Fallout (Jan 31, 2009)

yes, addicted to it too. Got in from work at 2 and spent 3 hours on it!! It freezes every now and then but so far I think it's great, and the story line seems good. Was well into Fallout 3 when I joined this site, hence the name lol.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Fatman Soldier said:


> Apart from all the bloody glitches.


A fallout game with glitches! never.
I quite like Fallout 3 so as and when the new one is cheap I might treat myself.


----------



## Raceworx (Aug 12, 2008)

loving it.. iv only had 1 freeze and not had any glitches.. my game time is around 20 hours but im sure 5 or so are it just sat on pause whilst im doing other bits.. 

not really got into the story properly iv been running about doing side quests as last time i hammerd the main quests before knowing you couldnt continue the game once you finish it..


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I gave up with 3 after soo many glitches that were never patched. I'll wait a bit for this to come down in price in case the same happens again so I don't loose quite so much cash


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Had a good session on it last night, only crashed once.. So far i found over 50 locations  If you go down to the bottom of the map just south of searchlight airport there is a crashed verte bird and you can get a awsome weapon which is worth alot if you want to make a few caps.

Im likeing the fact that on New Vegas that you can align yourself with diffrent gangs etc so its already making me want to complete it again and be EVIL.

Loved Fallout 3. Got all the addons. and nearley all the achievements. could not doo the nuetral karma ones....I racked up well over 200 hours game play on Fallout 3.....

Im just glad my missis has lots of uni work todo other wise i would be single. :lol:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Im nearly done with the main story now, and found nearly all locations its a brilliant game, just have to remember to save often.


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Well just had a nice surprise off the posty. bloody forgot i even pre ordered them....Fable 3 and the new Sims 3 expansion pack Night Life for the missis, and i aint got no shame in saying yes i play the Sims to.

God knows when i will start to play Fable 3.

Good usefull and informative website for fallout http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Fallout_Wiki


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah loving this to! Just got to the Vegas strip which i've found tons of quests to do on!

Maxed Fallout 3 with all the packs - 1550pts!

Can't see me bothering with the 100pts to complete on Hardcore mode on this one.


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Well ive racked over 70 hours on it and i still aint completed it. 


Gets a 10/10 on game life or play time from me.


----------

